# Is it worth rebuilding a weedeater?



## crhall

Has anyone ever had any luck rebuilding a weedeater engine. Got a FS85 that had a leaking fuel bubble and ran lean for a long time, I think Its worn the cylinder pretty good. Seems low on power. Ebay has cylinder and piston kits for like $40.I'm guessing pretty low quality for that kinda money. but that's way better than a $350 new machine. just thought Id asked if anyone had any luck with those rebuild kits? Hate to just throw the trimmer away, although I've always been told they are not worth messing with


----------



## lone wolf

crhall said:


> Has anyone ever had any luck rebuilding a weedeater engine. Got a FS85 that had a leaking fuel bubble and ran lean for a long time, I think Its worn the cylinder pretty good. Seems low on power. Ebay has cylinder and piston kits for like $40.I'm guessing pretty low quality for that kinda money. but that's way better than a $350 new machine. just thought Id asked if anyone had any luck with those rebuild kits? Hate to just throw the trimmer away, although I've always been told they are not worth messing with


Do a compression test.


----------



## crhall

Going to tomorrow, I think I needs to be above 90? sound right? just trying to plan ahead


----------



## chainsawman2011

Yes they are easy to work on and totally worth rebuilding. I have done 4 or 5 of that series and all mine just needed rings, new carbs, fuel lines, fuel filter, air filter and spark plug and all ran like new when I was done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrassGuerilla

Very good trimmer. Industry standard for a long long time. You'd spend $300-400 to replace it. I'd say it's worth rebuilding.


----------



## catbuster

An 85 is very much worth rebuilding. They're very good.


----------



## diezelsmoke

If nothing else great practice and push the limits and see what jugs, pistons, carbs can be saved, I wouldn't stick a lot of money in them. Practice porting, advancing and retarding timing, etc.


----------



## crhall

Compression showed 100. Does that sound low or OK ? I may have carb problems as well. Is any of the stuff on flebay any good to use or is it all junk. Can buy new carb for like $15.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

100 lbs is low. Pull muffler and inspect piston and cylinder, post pics. Then we need to determine how it was damaged to prevent it from happening again. 

Fleebay China carbs are a bit of a crapshoot. That said, they seem to work fine most times. Tough to beat a new carb for the price of a kit from the dealer. I've had good success with them. Only had one (out of 5) that sucked. And it was an unadjustable carb for a Redmax. Returned it.


----------



## crhall

Ok, yeah I'll pull it and grab some pics, What about cylinder and piston kits on flebay? same deal, roll of the dice? Hate to know what a dealer would want for it, get too much into might be better new weed eater. the Cause just could be from hours that are on it, it has a ton. many years of long days fence row cleaning on a farm, then handed down to me.


----------



## GrassGuerilla

crhall said:


> Ok, yeah I'll pull it and grab some pics, What about cylinder and piston kits on flebay? same deal, roll of the dice? Hate to know what a dealer would want for it, get too much into might be better new weed eater. the Cause just could be from hours that are on it, it has a ton. many years of long days fence row cleaning on a farm, then handed down to me.


I'd be really surprised if it got worn out on farm duty. Those were good for years of 30-40 hour weeks of commercial running. More likely straight gassed, an air leak, or ingested debris. Pics will likely tell the story. I have no experience to share about those particular aftermarket kits. However, again, pics will likely help determine if the cylinder will likely clean up. If so, a new Oem or possibly Meteor brand piston and rings may do the trick. Cross your fingers.


----------



## texican65

come on....heck yes worth rebuilding! i got an FS-81 for free years ago...siezed up. found a new cylinder and piston on fleabay....way easy to work on and well worth it. Nothin' chinese on these old machines. $40 total for a prime yard tool to last for decades...cant beat that...no matter how many Stihl dealers tell you they're obsolete. 

dow


----------



## tpence2177

texican65 said:


> come on....heck yes worth rebuilding! i got an FS-81 for free years ago...siezed up. found a new cylinder and piston on fleabay....way easy to work on and well worth it. Nothin' chinese on these old machines. $40 total for a prime yard tool to last for decades...cant beat that...no matter how many Stihl dealers tell you they're obsolete.
> 
> dow


My local stihl dealer told me to hang on to my fs80 until there were no parts left at all anymore. They said they don't build them like these anymore and that it's one of the better weedeaters that stihl ever built. Mine is 20 years old and still running strong!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Franny K

I wear out the angle gear before the engine end has any problems besides kill wire/swithch or pull rope/starter parts. If it is not a curved shaft I would pull out the part that attaches to the drive shaft and inspect before investing in the engine.


----------



## Max Gilbert

Yes rebuild it. But this advice is coming from the guy who just replaced the top end of a poulan woodshark chain saw. Hey I needed the practice. It was an aftermarket p/c kit for $45 shipped though it worked long enough for me to find out it needs a carb too lol. Seeing as that trimmer could be replaced for $300 I would probably cut losses at $100-$130 if I couldn't get it running. Oh and most 25-40cc string trimmers run 120 psi+ Idk what size motor is on that one.


----------

